# Vodafone (VOD)



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe some members on here hold this stock. 

What are the current views. Since the split and Verizon deal the performance of the stock has been dismal. 

I'm thinking of just selling and washing my hands of it now. I'm that frustrated by it. This is compounded by the face this whole deal has ended up turning a capital gain into taxable income. 

I really don't know what to make of the company going forwards.


----------

